
Brexit Day? EU says UK left long ago - Tomte
https://www.politico.eu/article/brexit-day-eu-says-uk-left-long-ago/
======
gharding
Like a lot of other political relationships today, the whole EU/UK Brexit
situation reminds me of co-dependent, toxic, manipulative, and abusive
relationships.

So now after berating and abusing and insulting and sabotaging the UK, and
various stints of unhinged begging interspersed with threats; the depraved,
abusive ego of the technocratic authoritarians of EU Brussels has to
rationalize itself with "well, leave, you whore, you were dead to me a long
time ago."

It's really rather sad, how toxic and evil the EU has become under that shiny
veneer of fake gallantry and suave confidence. It is a shame that the EU was
form the start imbued with an existential and systematic flaw that turned it
into the authoritarian, anti-democratic, anti-self-governance body that
loathes actual diversity that inherently requires separation.

The EU could have been such a great thing if it had just followed and adopted
the original US Constitution, roughly pre-Civil War; a social compact reliant
on mutual understanding and willing and voluntary participation, rather than
on coercive authoritarianism.

